# Looking For Info On Adding A Dro To My Th54 Lathe.



## 38Bill (Jul 15, 2015)

I got my project lathe together and have been turning out some nice pieces so far. I'm actually pleasantly surprised how well it works after replacing some worn part. Really tightened it up. The biggest problem I'm having now is that my vision sucks and its really hard to see what I'm doing. I have tried a search for digital readouts but cant seem to find any info here. Can anybody point me in the right direction? I'm thinking of something simple maybe even just adding modified calipers or using one/some of the inexpensive DRO units available on Ebay.


----------



## alloy (Jul 15, 2015)

I got a 4 axis mill DRO from TPAC tools and I'm very pleased with it.  The customer service from them is outstanding.  They also have kits for lathes. 

There is DRO pros also, although they are more expensive. 

You can also checkout IGaging.  They are probably the least expensive.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 15, 2015)

38Bill said:


> I got my project lathe together and have been turning out some nice pieces so far. I'm actually pleasantly surprised how well it works after replacing some worn part. Really tightened it up. The biggest problem I'm having now is that my vision sucks and its really hard to see what I'm doing. I have tried a search for digital readouts but cant seem to find any info here. Can anybody point me in the right direction? I'm thinking of something simple maybe even just adding modified calipers or using one/some of the inexpensive DRO units available on Ebay.



Price-wise, the iGaging type DRO's start the list.  They are capacitive scales mounted on aluminum or stainless.  The stainless scales are about twice the price of the aluminum and purported to have twice the accuracy.    I installed the aluminum scales on my lathe, primarily because the stainless scales don't work with Yuriy's Touch DRO app for an improved readout. IMO, the improved accuracy is largely due the lower thermal expansion coefficient of the stainless as I have not found any problems with inaccurate measurements (my lathe is in my basement and temperature is constant to within 5  F) .  There are a number of different brands using technology similar to iGaging; a search on eBay or Amazon for DRO will turn them up.  The capacitive scales can easily be trimmed to any length.

Next up the line are the glass scale types.  They are 5 micron or 1 micron scales.  Grizzly sells them with their own label and DRO pros sells one virtually identical.  DRO pros have a better price and probably better support, although I have not bought anything from them.  They also sell the 1 micron scales as an option and offer scales in 50 mm increments in length.  Both have essentially the same readout and it has loads of features that you won't find on the lower price and on some of the higher price DRO's. They are also available at a greatly reduced price form Chinese vendors on eBay but I would question the support you would get with those.   I have installed two Grizzly three axis DRO's on mills and have had no problem with either.  One is 11 years old now.

DRO pros also sells magnetic scales which would be the next step up.  From what I understand, they are superior to the glass scales.  I have no personal experience with them.

Finally, you get into the industrial DRO's from established manufacturers like Acu-Rite, Anilam, Fagor, Newall, Mitutoyo and others.  Some have some interesting features.  I have no personal experience with any of these.


----------



## Rob (Jul 15, 2015)

Interesting site for adding a DRO. 

http://www.yuriystoys.com


----------



## davidh (Jul 16, 2015)

i still have lots of iGaging and Absolute dro's available. . . .  shameless plug but i don't want the widow to have to eat them


----------



## JPigg55 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm not selling, but would second the iGaging scales and would recommend the iGaging Absolute ones.
Price is hard to beat for what you get.
Also have the option of building a fully funtional DRO. See Yuriy's Toys here: http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html
That's the way I went. Still building the controllers, but love the scales.


----------



## 38Bill (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'm kind of a low tech guy so I'm really just looking for basic readout  for one axis at this point. I spent yesterday afternoon looking and I did find a great video that shows how a guy mounted a iGauging dro in his Atlas 10" cross feed under the chip cover. I think I will go this way, nice and clean and its protected pretty well.


----------

